# 721 PVR recording/editing questions



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi, I just found this forum and have been reading the twelve page 721 review thread for the past hour. Thank you so much for all of the great info. I've had Dish for over a year now and love it - but I've wished for a truly well-integrated unit like DirecTivo (I prefer Dish's channel lineup, so I won't switch).

I have yet to get a PVR - I timeshift constantly but with a vcr. I know.  But because I'm used to time-based programming and having to set everything up manually, that's not such a big deal for me. That being said, I have a couple of questions that I couldn't find the answers to and was hoping for some more help (my pc crashes with realplayer so I couldn't watch the video - it might answer these, if so, apologies in advance).

1. Can you edit programs that you already recorded on the unit?

I usually pad recording times two minutes each direction because some stations begin early or late on a fairly consistent basis. But when I want to archive shows (clumsy at best with a vcr, but I still do it for about 5 shows) I don't want that pad time if it wasn't needed. Can I manually go in and edit out commercials and that extra record time?

2. Are there unlimited slots to use for setting up recording times?

Currently my receiver autotunes and tells the vcr when to record. But there are only 8 program slots available to use, and that is _very_ inconvenient for me. I'd vastly prefer unlimited recording slots, but would settle for 15-20.

3. I believe Scott said that there are 20 hours of recording time reserved for DishNetwork - does that mean that the real usuable time for the consumer is 80 hours? Either way, is the 100 hours recording time at high quality or low quality?

Honestly it wouldn't be worth my money unless I could record approx. 100 hours at high quality (comparable to the live signal, no degradation of image and sound). Please keep in mind that I've never seen a PVR in action, so if you could explain the image quality in terms of SP, LP or EP vcr quality, live dish quality, or dvd quality, I'd appreciate it. 

4. Currently when the receiver is downloading the onscreen guide, it loses the picture and audio for 10 seconds to over a minute, even when I am just looking at the current show times. This has me wary of how the 721 can receive a constant signal to record one show while searching on the guide for another show to watch. Is the recording always uninterrupted?

Finally, I would like to add my impressions to the reviews I've read here thus far - there should definitely be separate lists for recording timeslots vs. shows already recorded, and there should be an ability to organize shows any way you see fit (unlimited custom folders). I also think there should be larger hard drives - as I said, I keep a lot of shows, and my boyfriend would be thrilled if he had room to record his shows, too.  Tuner switching should be easy and seamless, and it wouldn't hurt to have the ability to choose whether you want the second tuner to constantly buffer a second show even if not in PIP mode (e.g. I could be watching a movie while he has a baseball game buffering - I don't want to have the PIP up while watching the movie, and he doesn't want to keep/record the game but wants to see the score when I'm on a commercial break). Also, if any of the four issues I specifically asked for are not available, they should be, imo. Personally I won't buy a PVR until it can provide all of the functionality I need, and am hopeful that the 721 might be it (or maybe the 921 on the horizon?)

Again, thanks, and I hope someone can help me out.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AmazonPrincess _
> 1. Can you edit programs that you already recorded on the unit?


No you can not edit, if you could then chances are the 721 would be pulled from the market for altering content. The MPAA and all the other TV industry would be all over Dish for altering the program. (Although I have never heard anyone complaign about VCR's and using the pause button or fast forward button to get around commercials)



> 2. Are there unlimited slots to use for setting up recording times?


From what I have seen yes there are unlimited slots.



> 3. I believe Scott said that there are 20 hours of recording time reserved for DishNetwork - does that mean that the real usuable time for the consumer is 80 hours? Either way, is the 100 hours recording time at high quality or low quality?


There is reserved space for Echostar's use, this space could be used for software storage and or Movies on Demand. Even with the Space reserved for Echostar you have 90 hours of recording time available. There is no high or low quality on any Dish PVR (Unline the TIVO's) what comes down from the satellite is exactly whats recorded with no loss of PQ.



> 4. Currently when the receiver is downloading the onscreen guide, it loses the picture and audio for 10 seconds to over a minute, even when I am just looking at the current show times. This has me wary of how the 721 can receive a constant signal to record one show while searching on the guide for another show to watch. Is the recording always uninterrupted?


The 9 Day guide is downloaded in the backround and is stored on the Hard Drive, therefore the problem you see above is not a problem.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott;
I know you cannot edit on the PVR itself but you can
edit as you dub to VHS or DVD recorder. I do this all
the time, especially with kids movies, editing out
commercials. Of course, the PVR markers are recorded
at each edit, such as the pause "ll" or play ">" markers.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup this is true Pete, of course this editing is done because of the VCR and not because of the PVR in and of itself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Scott and Pete, thank you so very much! I must say that this news has me quite excited- now I wish I had the money to buy one today.  It truly sounds like the 721 has almost every single thing I could ask for, with only minor tweaks necessary to make the "perfect" pvr (like organization of the shows already recorded). 

Your assistance in answering my questions is much appreciated, thanks again.


----------

